# Meds While Doing Hypno



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Gang, I'm find myself in a quandary here. I'm on day 66 of the hypno. I'm having some, I think, dietary type flare ups. Like perhaps too much fiber. Having some D & pain. I always hesitate to take the Levsin or Librax. I want to see if I can back the spasms off by "going hypno". However, this doesn't always work for me. Especially if it is a dietary as opposed to stress type flare. I ended up taking the Levsin this am, but I felt guilty because I thought maybe I didn't give myself enough of a chance to relax more or maybe I didn't "go hypno" enough. Does anyone else feel this way about taking meds? I mean I'd rather not take anything at all, but reality is, right now, I think I need to use them occasionally. Maybe I will always need them occasionally & I gotta stop feeling guilty about it or feeling like I failed somehow. It's not so much feeling like "I" failed; its more like my body isn't cooperating. Actually I don't feel too related to the hypno. I'm asleep most of the time when I'm doing them so I figure, my sub-con is either fighting it or going along with it, & me conscious has very little impact. I try to relax & do the posistive speak thing, however I get feeling confused at times. Like I want to separate dietary triggered flare ups from stress driven flare ups. Like it is somehow more acceptable for me to use the meds if it is a dietary flare. I dunno......any thoughts?Thanks. BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Personally I don't feel guilty about using meds when I have to.It is great to be able to have other ways of dealing with it, but it took me awhile of practice after finishing the 3 months of CBT before I could really do much about the flare up once it happened. The time between flare ups was much greater but it took awhile to be really adept at stopping the runnaway pain horse once it took the bit in it's teeth and started running. The keeping it in the paddock happy so it didn't run seemed easier than stopping it once it took off.<hope my analogy made some sense







>I know it can be way to easy to find something to beat ourselves up about, but focusing on the progress is usually a better deal in the long run.Several things to try when you get into self-flagellation mode is to have a list (written down if you need to) of what you have accomplished, or change the view of the "failure" into what your next challange that you WILL overcome is.I CAN do A, B, and C and D is the next thing I WILL do even if today I didn't do it....that kind of thing.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

K, Horse is galloping out in the field as we "speak". Yep, trying NOT to beat me up, old habits really do die hard I guess. Well, I'm just gonna say that "today I need some medicinal help", is all. Maybe someday I won't need it at all. I didn't need it yesterday! But today I do, so what. I'm not even done with the program yet & there's lots more good to come I imagine. But today I'm just gonna take the meds. (Pray for me, both kids have baseball tonight!







)Thanks for your thoughts & concerns & "horse sense". BQ[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 05-30-2001).]


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok, I'm missing the baseball. Had to ship them off without me. I laid down for a bit which helped a little. The levsin just ain't cutting it either so I know the only thing to do is get horizontal & relax. Which fortunately I had an opportunity to do. I'm having a cup of chamomille & peppermint tea right now & hoping maybe I can join them late. BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi BQ...K had some good comments there...Just here to give the cyber (((HUG))). Don't hesitate in the least to use whatever meds you need to keep yourself sane. My improvements as far as the hypno go did not really manifest itself until I was completely finished with the sessions. But even now I use meds if and when needed. The hypno is a complementary therapy, which means you can use it along with medical treatments. Hope you are feeling much better by the time you see this...I commiserate with you...been there, done that!!! Take care of yourself..







~ Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Marilyn, I WAS able to get my sorry butt to the field to pick up our son & then we drove to daughter's field in time to see her score & the final two outs. I was hurting but it was less intense then it had been earlier. What is odd is that the meds don't work very well UNLESS I lie down & chill out. So I need the relaxation techniques *&* the meds to get thru it. So I guess saying the treatments are complimentary is right on. I didn't think of it that way before. After all this time learning good things here, my first tendency is still to look at how I may have brought the flare on myself. If it is stress, "my fault" cause I must not have managed the stress well, & the hypno or relaxation techniques should fix it. If they don't, "I'm doing something wrong". If the flare is brought on by diet, I think well I shouldn't have tried that food or what a dope I am for eating that. Flare kinda "serves me right" and then I think the meds should fix it. I know this thinking um.........STINKS. I am working on it. But I think the truth is, this syndrome is in no way as clear cut as what I've just described. Everything is related; what I'm thinking, what I'm eating or not eating, how much sleep I get & on & on & on. I'm beginning to see that trying to sepaprate one of those things as the culprit for a flare is not wise, is unproductive & probably is a waste of time. If in my mind I've done everything exactly correct, I could still have a flare. I've got organic things going on here, ie: hormones (unfortunately I can't have a hormonectomy), I don't have a gall bladder; I can't control those. Yes I can eat a low fat/high fiber diet but even if I do, I can & will probably still have flare ups. So meds are something I will have to use occasionally (I Hope) to keep me "sane". The hypno is powerful & can be extrememly effective, I've witnessed this. But I think it is unrealistic for me to think it can "do" the whole ball of IBS wax. I dunno, I'm thinking managing this has got to be a combination of meds, diet, hypno & what have you. I have IBS & I can't change that. I can only learn to cope with it; I can't "fix" it. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bq, don't worry about the meds, I was on the valium until after I finnished the tapes. It was then I weaned of it. Don't be to hard on yourself with this and try not to let your mind be cluttered if possible with to many thoughts in trying to figure it out, especially during an attack. Try to do that when your feeling okay. I guess I am trying to say, try to keep your mind from racing out when you don't feel well. I am sure you know what I mean in your mind becomes overloaded with thoughts, so part of this is getting your mind to be focused on something and eliminating the external random thoughts.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah Eric It's like SHUT UP already & move on!!!!! That's it I'm done analyzing myself & this stupid "syndrome". It is now called...."Do whatever works". Somedays will be good & somedays will bite.......so I could have cancer or something & I don't, so like just go with what I know & keep living. The lifestyle interruptions will have to be worked around, I'm doing the best I can. I am NOT gonna let myself take the "rap" for this anymore. I'm just going keep doing what works, whatever that may be at the moment. I've an arsenal of info & techniques now, thanks to this place, & I'll use whatever techniques/treatments/diets that seem most appropriate at the time. I'm not dumb. I have learned a whole bunch of new things that I am employing & I will continue to learn more. I'm proud of my courage this year. I'm proud that I can still get my sorry butt ANYWHERE when I feel like sh**. I'm proud that I have tried to learn & that I didn't give up & won't! I have this IBS & will so it's like I have a freckle on my arm, like I have double jointed elbows, like I'm hypertensive, like I have to put sunscreen on when outside..........it's just part of me being me. I have alot to be grateful for & I am. But this is just a part of my life, one part, NOT THE WHOLE THING. I wish I didn't have it but I do. I have to work around it at times & incorporate it into my life & so does my family. Fortunately they understand & if someone doesn't understand.........TOUGH. Then I don't need them. Yes, I *JUST* have IBS. BQ


----------

